# General beekeeping > Everything and anything >  bee counter

## greengumbo

How cool is this ?

Maybe not so usefull for anything in particular but pretty fun nonetheless.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Hone...nter/?ALLSTEPS

Can you buy these things or is it a case of trying to build one myself ? (i struggle with IKEA flatpack)

----------


## Bumble

I think it looks brilliant!

I don't understand half the instructions so wouldn't be able to make one myself, bit I'm fairly sure I know somebody who'd enjoy the challenge of making one.

----------

